# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests >  Pet battle bot

## harmiczek

Hi,does some pet battle bot exists? Cant find any,just want to lvl 15 pet to lvl 25 so i can do timeless pet battle quest but level it by hand is so boring.

----------


## CreativeXtent

Yep

This is the best around!
MmoRobot - Bot for World of Warcraft 5.4

----------


## harmiczek

Thank you,what about some honorbuddy plugin or something? I dont want so much to spend more money just because of battle pets. I know that this have 30min trial and maybe it isnt hard to make some mouse macro to reset it but some "free" version will be better.

----------


## jumperu

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...t-battles.html ([PQR] CodeMyLife PokeRotation - Automated Pet Battles.) 

doing pvp battles with it atm, raising some of my chars, it wins some, losses some, but it's 100% afk-able  :Smile:

----------


## harmiczek

Nice,thank you  :Smile:

----------

